# modding dell pc cases (white Dell)



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

hi, after having my dell gx260 (small form) a looong time decided to give it a few mods (since upgrading the RAM).... 
after taking the case apart it looked like a square metal box....looked coll but a bit boring....seemed to much work to be drilling and cutting into it as the metal is quite thick....

so far ive only respayed/sanded/etc to "try" to give it a new look......

..still a noob at case mods...so aim to get the hang of it soon...


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

LED fans or 6 inch cold cathodes will make a massive difference. White or blue would look good, UV would too.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

paint it completely white and make it look like an xbox 360 , that would be cool


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

cheekily ironic too :wink:


----------

